# Earth Ablaze! (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2005)

This oneâ€™s a long tutorial but its easy and results are guaranteed. Makes a molten planetâ€¦

Step 1: Create a new document: 800x800, white background. Then, create a new layer (Ctrl+J)

Step 2: Take your Elliptical Marquee Tool. While holding down shift, create a circle almost the size of your document.

Step 4: Fill the circle with black (Shift + F5).

*img19.echo.cx/img19/3412/earthmolten18mv.gif

Step 5: Then go to Filter > Render > Difference Clouds. Then Press Ctrl+F three to four more times to reapply the filter.

Step 6: Go to Image > Adjustments > Levels and follow up on the settings shown (somewhat).

*img19.echo.cx/img19/7398/earthmolten41vn.gif

Step 7: Then go to Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp Mask and give the settings of:
Amount: 475%
Radius: 3
Threshold: 14

Step 8: Then apply the Spherize filter (Filter > Distort > Spherize) with an amount of 100% and then again with an amount of 50%.

Step 9: Open up your Colour Balance dialog box by pressing Ctrl+B or Image > Adjustments > Colour Balance. Give the following settings for each of the items:
Apply the following color levels:
Shadows: [+100]  [0]  [-100]
Midtones: [+100] [0]  [-100]
Highlights: [+70]  [0]  [-15]

Step 10: Use the Unsharp Mask Filter again only this time set the amount to about 300% and Threshold to 15. (Filter > Sharpen > Unshark Mask)

Step 11: Now create a new document of a size 1024x768. Fill it with Black.

Step 12: Go to Filter > Noise > Add Noise. Give the following Settings:
Amount: 4.9 (More amount means more stars)
Distribution: Gaussian
Monochromatic: Checked.

Step 13: Duplicate the Layer and set the Blending mode to Overlay.

Step 14: Select your Background Layer again and go to Image > Adjustments > Brighness/Contrast. Increase your contrast so that the stars are visible.

Step 15: Now, go back to the burning planet document. Ctrl+Click on Layer 1 to select the planet and then Ctrl+C to copy it to clipboard.

Step 16: Switch to the stars window and paste the planet there. Make sure the planet is on top of the other two layers.

*img19.echo.cx/img19/9739/earthmolten55gg.jpg

Step 17: Apply the following Blending Options (Layer > Layer Style > Blending Options). 

*img93.echo.cx/img93/3759/earthmolten63lq.gif

*img19.echo.cx/img19/9602/earthmolten34bt.gif

Step 18: If you find the edges of the planet a big jagged, use the Blur Tool (R) to blur out the edges. 

Here is my Final:

*img19.echo.cx/img19/6637/earthmoltenfinal8ll.jpg


----------



## Biplav (Jun 19, 2005)

its a beauty!!!! man 
do me a favour if u can!! y dont u get all ur tutorials together and make a zip file or whatever file. so i can download it all together and have fun.. wat say?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2005)

Amazing how fast you saw the tutorial and replied...just took you three minutes....

About this compiling all my tutorials into a zip file....lemme see....If I have the time (that is, if I feel like it.) I'll do it....

Good things...


----------



## Biplav (Jun 19, 2005)

ah try and do it plz. it ll help loads of ppl


----------



## raval_manoj (Jun 20, 2005)

*Photoshop Tutorials*



			
				biplav said:
			
		

> its a beauty!!!! man
> do me a favour if u can!! y dont u get all ur tutorials together and make a zip file or whatever file. so i can download it all together and have fun.. wat say?



That's quite right. If possible pls make a zip file for your other tutorials, this will really very useful for other also. Good work.


----------



## maximus999 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanxxx a lot goobimama........another great Tutorial from u.........and like always in easy words .less complicated like other tutorials are...........

hey goobi.........i just upgraded to the new CS2 ...{all praise to paradox..lol..}..........its has a new tool called Vanishing point........and other new tools too.......Id love if u try the new tool,play with it  and come up with something exciting with it like u do always!!!!!!!!
Thanxx again.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2005)

Whopsie. I don't have CS2 myself, still on CS. When I get, I will definitely post a tutorial on the Vanishing Point tool. I've heard quite a lot about it.

Anyway, in the meantime I will get a small little zip file with all my work ready...


----------



## Biplav (Jun 20, 2005)

thx goobimama 4 ur efforts


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 20, 2005)

Small suggestion goobi , Iam also learning photoshop. I think digit ppl can compile ur tuts along with nikhil's tuts also into a zip and upload it. Possibly @ megaupload.com support upto 500mb upload.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 20, 2005)

i won't take that much space. ACT files are quite small, but saying that, PLEASE COMPLILE THEM


----------



## FxBOOM (Jun 21, 2005)

*Fxboom's Service Pack #1*

FxBOOM's Service Pack for Earth A Blaze tut

Fix 1 . on step 4 shift+F5 will bring Fill Box , you got to choose "black option " and press OK .
Fix 2 . on step 5 , b4 rendering clouds make sure that your fore ground color is set to black ( shortcut = d,x) otherwise you have to play with colour balance at your own ( means the color balance described in tut might not work for u )
Fix 3 . on step 6 , the curves in your document may ( will ) not match the curves in pic above , its will look different each time you render clouds again .
Pro Tip : To add gases as shown in my design :
make a new layer over your stars layer ,
filters>render>clouds
decrease opacity as u like .

hey Gobimama  ru a designer for fun or for profession?
*images5.theimagehosting.com/boom.4.jpg[/img]


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2005)

Good one's fxBOOM, Totally agree with your Fix 2, 3....though maybe not fix 1 to a certain degree, but whatever...

And I'm still a student of the Second Year BA, living my life with ignorant people (the fellow classmates, that is) and will continue to be so for a few more years to come...I'm happy! + I got goobi...


----------



## quad master (Jun 25, 2005)

Have seen gr8 Tuts from you 
keep up the good work.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 29, 2005)

Go goobieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 1, 2005)

Keep up the good work goobi  .

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 2, 2005)

CoolJeba... u r back....


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2005)

goobi rocks


----------



## olly (Jul 4, 2005)

This is gr8 Tut Goobimama. Keep it up


----------



## Rewat (Sep 13, 2005)

hey goobi sexy piece of art man keep it up


----------



## godsownman (Sep 17, 2005)

I have seen quite a few of your tutorials and believe me they can make a person having no advanced knowledge of photoshop also create such pics. 

Its great and the pic is the best I have ever seen looks so realistic.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2005)

Go Goobi !

This one really helped me describe to my school (project) what earth will look like in future 
hope u didnt copyright it


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 17, 2005)

nice one there.... keep up


----------



## vandit (Sep 24, 2005)

goobimama tuts are now available online....
just click here and dont forget to  add it to ur fav..  
* goobimama.tripod.com/index.html


----------

